# UWN Motorcycle Ride??



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody else gettin the itch to get together for a ride sometime in the near future?  


Just a thought..


Gee


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yeah!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in. Maybe a mirror lake hiway ride, or the alpine loop thru AF canyon.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on the date. But I will go if available. Pete and Zim may want in. I hate that AF canyon. Mirror Lake would be good.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I would be down for another ride. I enjoy riding to Fairview up to E-Lake then down Huntington Canyon then around Scofield and then down Highway 6. If that makes it easier for anybody that lives down south.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> I would be down for another ride. I enjoy riding to Fairview up to E-Lake then down Huntington Canyon then around Scofield and then down Highway 6. If that makes it easier for anybody that lives down south.


It would for me. :mrgreen: That is a fun ride.


----------

